# Two more!!!!



## lgdpt (Jun 3, 2009)

So I just had a call from a CTTC rep asking if I can house 2 more adult females!!! How cool is that? Shelly is going to have sisters. The rep said this has been a very strange year with LOTS of females turned in. I couldnt be more excited.

I have a large yard so 3 wont be a problem...(this is only half the yard)







and I just made another house so they have plenty of room....


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 3, 2009)

How lucky you are! Be sure to send us some pictures when you get the two ladies.

Yvonne


----------



## Meg90 (Jun 3, 2009)

Stunning! Yes, be sure to post pictures! I wish I had someone calling ME offering me tortoises! Ahhhh someday! I'll have to move so its a possibility (in WI atm)

Lucky ladies who get to live there!


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh will get pics ASAP. I will want to show them off! Any good ideas on names? I have a few ideas, but Im not set on anything.


----------



## Candy (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice yard and I love what you have built for them. Very talented.


----------



## Meg90 (Jun 3, 2009)

I've always loved the name Ingrid. And it was a toss up between Anouk and Anya for my little greek. (I went with Anouk )


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 3, 2009)

Ha, thank you. Its the second one I made and it only took about 3 hours. The first one was harder because I had to really measure it out and guess a lot. With this one I just used the first as my model.

Those are very cool names.


----------



## Stazz (Jun 3, 2009)

Karma and Bamboo  Sorry, random I know. I'll think of names, I love thinking of names


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 4, 2009)

Those are fun names too.... I really like bamboo.

I was kinda thinking of names in a pair, since Im getting them together. Like.....

Roxy and Foxy

or

Laverne and Shirley


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2009)

lgdpt said:


> Oh will get pics ASAP. I will want to show them off! Any good ideas on names? I have a few ideas, but Im not set on anything.



You're probably too young to know of the Andrew Sisters. They were a singing trio in the '40's. One of them was named Maxine, another LaVerne and the third was Patty. Those would be cute names for your three girls, who you could refer to collectively as the Andrew Sisters!

Yvonne


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 4, 2009)

That is a good idea, buy we are set with Shelly. My daughter is two and she LOVES Shelly. It would confuse her to change her name.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 4, 2009)

I am very very bad at choosing names, my DT is named "tank" because he plows over everything in his way like a tank. my russians are named stoli, boris , and natashya, my sulculta is named little tank even though one day he will outgrow that name, and I have to many RES to name all of them, lol. I do like shelly though.


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you, its tough for me to pick girl names. Tank is PERFECT for a male. I would steal that one for sure.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 4, 2009)

As far as skin color is concerned, I doubt there is an answer. I've never seen anything written about it. I have noticed that there seem to be two different colored desert tortoises, though, those who are grey, and they are grey all over; and those who are more brown, and those have different shades of tan/brown on their carapace. I've always wondered if there were differences between the Sonoran desert tortoises and the Mojave desert tortoises.

Yvonne


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you Yvonne, I figured there wasnt an easy answer. I was wondering if it could be an adaptation to the environment. Those torts from a colder area get the darker skin....to absorb heat. Those from a hotter environment get the light brown skin.

I dont know, just guessing.

I wonder if there is a big temp difference between the Sonoran desert and the Mojave desert?


----------

